# Best sled for around 2 grand?



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm looking at buying a new sled here pretty soon. I know fall isn't the best time to buy but I want another sled for this winter. Right now I've got a 99 Polaris xc 700. Might stick with polaris cuz I've got a few tools specific for it. Would be nice to only need one set of tools. What would you guys recommend for that price range? Thinking Polaris edge or high mileage fusion. Probably a 600. Ive heard all the VES polaris motors have issues with the guillotine stops wearing and making contact with the pistons. The 800 motors have crank/case problems. I know skidoo are notorious for carb boots cracking and burning down. IMO firecats are sweet but seem overpriced and beat on. Yamahas are nice but most I can find are triples and I'd like to stick with a twin. Would be using the sled mostly for trail riding and "ditch banging" and sometimes ice fishing. No low snow conditions so fanner is not necessary.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Arctic Cat


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> Arctic Cat


A few ZRs out there in my price range but most are older like 95 ZRTs and EXTs and stuff... Minimum for a 10 year old firecat with 7000 miles is 3g. Found a few Edge and MXZ that are in the range. Yamaha is nothing but triples.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Crazy Axe said:


> A few ZRs out there in my price range but most are older like 95 ZRTs and EXTs and stuff... Minimum for a 10 year old firecat with 7000 miles is 3g. Found a few Edge and MXZ that are in the range. Yamaha is nothing but triples.



So you are saying that they hold their value ?


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

That could be the case... The way I see it, a 10 year old sled is a 10 year old sled. It's either going to have carb issues, clutch issues, suspension issues, chain/drive issues, or any combination of. Then again, I haven't gone to look at any of these in person to see how well the owner stayed up on maintenance or talked to them to see if they even know how to take care of a sled. 

Again I'll say this, I'm not brand loyal or anything. There's lots I like about all of the manufacturers but I feel like people price stuff so high for older sleds. Then again, it is fall and not really the best time to buy.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Keep an eye out for an '04 - '06 Saber Cat, same as a fire cat except has more storage, reverse and E-start many are in better condition They come in 500, 600 and 700 all excellent motors my '05 has over 14K miles still runs great, some were carb some EFI, I would prefer EFI

Here is one in your area

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/snw/4722454946.html


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I've got 2 and they've been the best trail sleds I've ever owned.

Here's one for sale that's under $2K! :yikes:

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/snd/4725486981.html


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Burksee said:


> I've got 2 and they've been the best trail sleds I've ever owned.
> 
> Here's one for sale that's under $2K! :yikes:
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/snd/4725486981.html


That one's so damn nice I would feel TERRIBLE pulling it on anything but a covered trailer.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm kinda a Yamaha fan, but we have Ski-doo too.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Tundra!!!


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

After working in the business for 20+ years, the Fusion, 03 f7, and the Tss stand out as items to stay away from. The single ring pistons on the 600sdi motor is a 50/50 either they were good or really bad. 90% of the time the way a vehicle was treated after the sale dictates issues with said vehicle. The big issue that shows up every fall about this time is improper carb maintenance or jetting related to ethanol which results in burn down


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Isnt the Polaris Fusion the biggest Flop in snowmobile History?


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I ended up getting that xcr that was in the classifieds. Figure it needs a bit of work but it shares a lot of stuff with my sled. That way if we're on a rough trail and I'm getting beat up I'm not gonna keep going just because I think her suspension might be better lol


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

grapeape said:


> After working in the business for 20+ years, the Fusion, 03 f7, and the Tss stand out as items to stay away from. The single ring pistons on the 600sdi motor is a 50/50 either they were good or really bad. 90% of the time the way a vehicle was treated after the sale dictates issues with said vehicle. The big issue that shows up every fall about this time is improper carb maintenance or jetting related to ethanol which results in burn down



I think carb maintenance is the cause of probably 90% of blown 2 strokes.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> I think carb maintenance is the cause of probably 90% of blown 2 strokes.


Agree... But I heard some stories about the fusion rear suspension breaking and spearing through the track. Wouldn't be fun to have that happen at 60 then try to cut the track off and tow it back to the trailer lol

I'll probably hold off on some newer sleds till I can afford some rider forward like the new doo mxz or something


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's a good one for ice drishin.....

http://jxn.craigslist.org/snw/4732970325.html


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

SalmonBum said:


> Isnt the Polaris Fusion the biggest Flop in snowmobile History?


I remember that a buddy of mine bought a new 2006 Fusion 600 in 2007 as a leftover... He paid something like $3,850 out the door for it. The dealer had like 11 of them that were left over they were trying to dump. Makes me laugh when I see them used on CL for 3500-4000. He ended up selling it the next year - probably for a profit!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a Polaris edge for a great trail sled. Liberty motors are bulletproof especially in a 600. The 800's are reliable as well. Most of the horror stories you hear about PTO bearing failures are the result of not keeping up with maintenance and letting the clutch get out of balance. You can get an very nice edge sled for 1500-2000 right now. My current sled is an 01 XCSP 600 that has 9400 miles on it and is still in great shape. Tore it down to put new base gaskets last winter and the cylinders still had the crosshatch on them. Also know someone who has two 800's with over 10k trouble free miles.


----------

